# Shandy got hit by a Car!!!! :(



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

My 8 month old pup who I love dearly got hit in a parking lot Saturday when she jumped right out when I open the door! It was the most terrifying thing ever to happen to me! At first I thought that was it! Then she was yelling crying hysterically! I got her and I thought her leg and or pelvis was broken! Rushed her right to the animal hospital and she was in good spirits! They took an x ray and no broken bone but maybe a hairline fracture in her back leg! I have slept on the floor side by side with her since! Spoiled her to death! She is on pain pills but still in so much pain! I feel terrible for her. Doc ordered 4-5 weeks cage rest only to go out when she pees! So I carry her out a number of times a day and she hobbles around 3 legged wanting to play! I love her to death! She is one lucky pup!!!! Here's pics since the accident! Just wish I could take all her pain away 




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

so sorry, but I love that picture of the two of you!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Poor girl! Glad she's okay


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Poor girl. Here's to a speedy recovery. I can't imagine. 

I once had a dog hit a car, a couple of scars, a scared dog and driver but everything turned out ok.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm glad she's okay - it could have been so much worse. Now that you know she'll jump out of the car, I'd be working on teaching her to stay in place until released. You can also work on this around the house at doorways. I do it off leash at the door the to garage to go out for potties and to come back in, but you can also train at the front door with her on leash, and the same with the car.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

So sorry and sending wishes for speedy recovery!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad she's on the mend..however, one should never put it past a GSD to milk their injury for all the TLC possible. I'm not saying she's not in pain but you may be seeing more drama than trauma!

jelpy


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How awful. Hope your dog will be okay. Please everybody, keep them crated or harnessed in the car. It is so much safer. If you have to let them out, you can easily open the car door, wait until it is safe out there, open the crate and leash them. Teach them not to jump out until they are being released.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

No doubt my worst fear. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry your little girl got hurt. Good to hear that it sounds like she is well on her way to recovery!


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

So sorry this happened but thank god it wasn't worse! You guys are adorable together


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sending wishes for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Glad nothing worse happened from this escapade!

I've found seatbelt harnesses work great for teaching dogs to wait until released to exit a vehicle - Trying it with the seatbelt harness = dog doesn't go anywhere except uncomfortable. They learn real fast!


----------



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah 99.9 percent of the time both my girls will not come out until command but it just so happen when I open the door her toy fell out of the car thus why she launched out! 

Update: she put weight on it and is walking instead of me carrying her now! Lot more energy as well and a first FULL night of sleep for me! Keep in mind this just happen Saturday!!! Doc said cage rest for 4-5 weeks...only let her out when she needs "to go" but she's doing great!

And boy is she milking the injury she's getting so much attention and my 11 year old is really starting to get pissed haha
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

glad is going to be ok. teach her not to door dash (car, house).
teach her not to gate dash. teach her exit on command only.
follow the commands with distractions (a toy falling out of the
car, a leash, a bone, etc).


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad Shandy is getting better. As for GSDs and Drama I personally think they would win Oscars every year!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

going have to agree withh cassidy, work on "stay".


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Love the pics and so glad she is recuperating well!

and...what doggiedad said. After the dog knows sit/down and such the next step is to proof with all kinds of distractions. My trainer proofs sit, down by throwing toys right in front of the dogs and they learn to not move until released. Proofing is so important!


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

So glad she will be ok!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Pretty puppy....so sorry to hear that! I can't imagine your fear or stress! So happy everyone was safe and will recover! Spoil spoil spoil.....;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

Well glad to report the stinker is getting around and back to herself but when she wants something she acts like she's sad or hurting now...it is too funny! Here's what I came home to from work yesterday hahahah good ending to a terrible story















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Whatever that was won't have the guts to do that again..... Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad she is better. My husbands old dog used to fake limp when he wanted attention and sometime he forgot what leg to limp on so we had to tell him.


----------

